

What Happens When Someone Steals Your Content and Botches It Bad - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/stolen-content-botched-version

======
icky
Fortunately, Congress has given copyright-holders a chainsaw to dismember such
petty thieves (see? I'm using a real-world property analogy!): DMCA takedown
notices... >:-D

(If it were mere verbatim piracy, I wouldn't care, but mangling the wording
makes everyone involved in the original interview look like an idiot).

------
randallsquared
It looks like bloggertrail is fighting Google, here, by trying to massage the
content so that it doesn't immediately turn up on searches for strings in the
original. At least, I can't think of any other reason it would look like that.

